
How getaccept achieved 100% uptime - pedalpete
https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-getaccept-achieved-100-uptime/
======
pedalpete
I'm curious about how much time and effort was involved in building this
environment.

Though I'd love to do it for my app, and I'm hoping and assuming this sort of
environment will be available as a simple service in the near future, what was
the decision which made it valuable enough to do this sort of engineering task
as a start-up?

Netflix runs a similar environment, though they've also got the Simian Army
regularly tearing around the joint.

If you're building a document signing service, and you are likely working
between Europe and North America, you've got a perfectly acceptable update
window, assuming you are able to roll an update out within a few minutes of
downtime. You've spent X (hundreds?) of hours to save you those minutes, but
will anybody notice?

Pushing a fix while on the phone with a customer may provide a wow factor, but
would an update within a few hours not be equally wowable?

Possibly some insight into how many documents are signed per minute made this
all necessary.

It's impressive, I'm admit, it just seems to fly in the face of all being lean
as a start-up.

